# Naruto.Shippuden.Ultimate.Ninja.Storm.Generations.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Naruto_Shippuden_Ultimate_Ninja_Storm_Generations_USA_XBOX360-SPARE*
Region locked PAL only (Japanese release hit a couple of weeks back and NA release already hit a few weeks back)

As it has not been that long since the NA release some copy and pasting- A new entry in the mostly not half bad Naruto anime/manga tie in fighting game series. 3d arena powers fighting would be the subgenre here.
Pasting
Developed by CyberConnect2, Naruto Shippuden : Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations (not yet rated) is the latest rendition in the smash hit 'Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm' series of games. The title will power the series into the future by revolutionizing online play and ramping up the number of playable and support characters far beyond any Naruto game in the wildly popular franchise. Players will compete in a variety of online battle modes with their favorite Naruto characters, including Naruto and Sasuke. Naruto fans have been waiting to see more of Zabuza and Haku since the launch of the original Manga, and now they will have their chance! These are just a few of the many new ninja in the game. All this, together with the original Japanese voiceovers and lovingly crafted presentation faithful to the Naruto franchise ensures that Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations offers Naruto and gaming fans a torrential downpour of Naruto ninja fighting action and adventure!

Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations is the latest rendition in the smash hit 'Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm' series of games. The title will power the series into the future by revolutionizing online play and ramping up the number of playable and support characters far beyond any Naruto game in the wildly popular franchise. Players will compete in a variety of online battle modes with their favorite Naruto characters, including Naruto and Sasuke. Naruto fans have been waiting to see more of Zabuza and Haku since the launch of the original Manga, and now they will have their chance! These are just a few of the many new ninja in the game. All this, together with the original Japanese voiceovers and lovingly crafted presentation faithful to the Naruto franchise ensures that Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations offers Naruto and gaming fans a torrential downpour of Naruto ninja fighting action and adventure! 

*Video* Demo gameplay  (it is for the PS3 and you might want to skip 2 minutes so so)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtf0S1QQs3k



*Boxart*









pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }





*NFO* (tweaked to remove a double spacing issue.

                                              ?
?                                       ? ????? ?       ?
?                   ? ?             ?   ? ????? ?   ?              ?
??                    ??        ?   ?   ?????????   ?   ?        ?
???                   ??         ?   ?????????????????   ?       ?? ?
???  ee'           ???          ???????  ??????????????????     ?????
???  ??        ???????     ???????       ????  ???????????? ?  ? ????
? ???????? ??????????????????  ???      ?????    ????????????  ??? ??
????????????????????????    ????       ???? ?? ????? ??????????????
?????????????????????       ?????      ???????? ?????     ???????????
????????? ? ?????           ??????     ????  ?????????     ?????????
???????? ??????   ?  ?      ??????    ?????    ???????    ??????????  SWAG!
???????? ????  ????  ?     ?? ????   ????    ???? ????  ??????????
?????????  ? ??????  ???? ??????? ?????????????????????????  ???????????????
????????????  ?????  ??????? ???????????????????????????   ???????????????
??????????????????  ? ???? ?????????    ??????????????    ???????????   ?
?   ?    ???????????????  ?????? ???????    ?????    ??????? ?   ?? ????? ???
?? ?  ??    ????????????  ????? ???????   ?????   ? ??????????     ?????? ?
??          ?????????? ????   ?????    ?????    ? ??????????????????????
????      ??? ??????? ??????   ??????  ?????      ????????????????????? ??
?????? ???????????????? ??????    ?????? ?????    ???????????   ?????????????
?  ????????????????????????????  ?????????????  ???????  ??  ???????? ????????
????????????????    ??????? ? ?????????????              ??  ????????? ????
???????????            ???????      ???????                ??       ?????? ?
???????               ?????           ??                              ?????
????? ???????????  ????  ?????????????????????????????????????????? ?????
??? ??          ???                                            ?? ???
?  ??? ???  ?Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations?  ??? ???  ?
?  ??? ??? ?                                           ? ??? ???  ?
? ??? ??? ?????       platform ....... XBOX 360         ????? ??? ??? ?
?  ?  ??? ?????       release date ... 03-24-2012       ????? ???  ?  ?
???   ??? ??? ?        filenames ...... swag-nashulnistge.r? ??? ???   ???
?  ???? ??? ?         origin.......... Pal                 ? ??? ????  ?
???? ??????          format ......... .iso                ?????? ????
??????????            language ....... EN ... maybe more     ??????????
???????                                                           ???????
???????  ?                                                     ?  ???????
??????????????????? ?  www.xRel.to - FUCK OFF & DIE ? ??????????????????
? ????????                                                     ???????? ?
?????????                                                     ?????????
??????????   http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/112/112453.html    ??????????
?????????                                                     ?????????
?????????                                                     ?????????
? ????????    Greetings fly out to those who keep the scene    ???????? ?
?? ??????      spirit alive esp. COMPLEX and eNRAGE         ?????? ??
? ?? ????                                                   ???? ?? ?
? ? ?? ???????????????? no class - only style ???????????????? ?? ? ?
? ? ? ?  ?                                                 ?  ? ? ? ?
?   ? ?                                                       ? ?   ?
?                                                       ?
?                                                                   ?


----------

